

This is what 75 women learning Ruby looks like - heatherpayne
http://www.flickr.com/photos/52869095@N02/sets/72157629348820334/with/6887893636/

======
kori
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/52869095@N02/6887824986/in/set-...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/52869095@N02/6887824986/in/set-72157629348820334)

She's cute.

